# Question about Craigslist



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Guys, if you are married or in a committed relationship do you ever browse the personals in the casual encounters 
forum to look at the pics of women they may put up just because? Or would you be looking to try to hook up with someone? 
Asking for a friend who noticed her husband has been browsing the casual encounters section in an area about two 
hours away from them. She did say he watches porn sometimes and she's ok with it, and their sex life seems to be fine. 
So could he just be looking at the pictures only? Or something else?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I am embarrassed to admit I have done it in the past. Years ago I didn't have a filter and would look at anything and everything.
For me it was just for the pictures. I never contacted anyone or was remotely interested in.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

CallaLily said:


> Guys, if you are married or in a committed relationship do you ever browse the personals in the casual encounters
> forum to look at the pics of women they may put up just because? Or would you be looking to try to hook up with someone?
> Asking for a friend who noticed her husband has been browsing the casual encounters section in an area about two
> hours away from them. She did say he watches porn sometimes and she's ok with it, and their sex life seems to be fine.
> ...


It's one of those things where if you seek it you will find it. So its akin to going out on Guys Night Out's all the time with your single friends, going to clubs where alot of pickup occurs and thinking your just going to be browsing the scenery everytime. Eventually you will do what they do in there.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I've looked at the section for guys looking for women. I was reading the posts to my husband and looking at the pictures. We were laughing our head off. 

It's a sad place.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

I used to read the rant-and-rave and missed connections sections, and a co-worker and I would exchange the funniest ones. But the two-hour radius makes it a bit suspicious.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I thought it was a place to find some used stuff, until I read about the personals mentioned on this site. After that I did look at them. We've had a few bodies found at the beach that are thought to have posted there. It's pathetic.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I to, have looked at the personals before to see what it was all about. It's sad and dangerous IMO. Not sure how ppl can
put themselves out there like that for strangers. Anyway, my friend mentioned the only concern she really has about this is the fact, the area he was 
looking at (two hours away) from where they live, he is supposed to be going that way with a buddy of his fishing for the weekend. If it wasn't for that she 
said she would feel it was him looking just to be looking at the pics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

A few months after DDay I looked at a couple of sites. They just want your $. The people I viewed in my age range were married most of the the time. One photo was of a middle aged woman in a van on her hands and knees with her backside in the air. You could almost see what she had for breakfast. She wanted blokes to do her in the back of the van while Hubby watched. She was as "rough as guts" as we say. Yep, those sites - I couldn't go through with it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Early on seperation I went browsing for some casual encounters, found this lol:










So I went 'meh', and hooked up on meetup.com instead


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Early on seperation I went browsing for some casual encounters, found this lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I'm assuming the selections are better there?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well of course lol

They organise groups of meetups where everyone is paired up in number and everyone is there for the same reason too. Best thing is that it's face to face


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

CallaLily said:


> Thanks for the replies. I to, have looked at the personals before to see what it was all about. It's sad and dangerous IMO. Not sure how ppl can
> put themselves out there like that for strangers. Anyway, my friend mentioned the only concern she really has about this is the fact, *the area he was
> looking at (two hours away) from where they live*, he is supposed to be going that way with a buddy of his fishing for the weekend. If it wasn't for that she
> said she would feel it was him looking just to be looking at the pics.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That does seem a bit odd. Most people would just browse their own zip code / city.

Does she know where the fishing trip is? Same place that he was browsing?


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> That does seem a bit odd. Most people would just browse their own zip code / city.
> 
> Does she know where the fishing trip is? Same place that he was browsing?


Yes, she said it was around the same area as the fishing trip, some areas maybe 30 minutes difference where they are going, give or take. She also mentioned that he said if his buddy couldn't go, he thought about going himself, which he has never just taken off on a fishing trip to the beach by himself. She did say she highly doubt that will happen though, because he said he would rather only go if his buddy was going.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Horizon said:


> One photo was of a middle aged woman in a van on her hands and knees with her backside in the air. You could almost see what she had for breakfast.


Thx...I needed a good laugh. Reminded me of the _Seinfeld _episode in which Costanza's wine-coolered cousin wanted him to plow her in a van.


nice777guy said:


> That does seem a bit odd. Most people would just browse their own zip code / city.


Nah, makes sense if you're on the prowl. Hook up an hour or so away to cut down your chances of getting busted.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

thunderstruck said:


> Nah, makes sense if you're on the prowl. Hook up an hour or so away to cut down your chances of getting busted.


Right - exactly what you would hope wouldn't be happening here.

Normal to be curious about ads. But if you start searching in other zip codes, it doesn't look good.


----------



## jen53 (Apr 26, 2013)

this is what I could not understand, I have no problem with porn, I look at porn, always have, it is gratification when you feel frustrated, not personal, I don't even look at faces etc - BUT- I have NEVER even thought about looking at dating sites, personal ads - I cannot get my head aroud if this is something men do as part of fantasy, or something more sinister. My husband has never looked at much porn as such, but it seems he has always looked at cpontact mags, sites- I found 1979 ones in the loft with a couple of letters, saying about meeting from women he had contacted - even a PO box number which I am assuming he used while he was at home(when we moved in together I have no idea if PO box was still being used, I do know when we were buyihg our second place it turns out he was still writing to contact adverts using the vendors name of the house we were buying,, but sent to our home- Is there a turn on communicating with these women? or is it a sure fire thing that meetups ar being looked for? I haven't asked my husband, he doesn't know I have the mags and letters..he actually has no idea I know how many dating sites etc he frequented. 
I see a vast difference in my mind to the difference, not sure if men do


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> But if you start searching in other zip codes, it doesn't look good.


IMO, It doesn't look good if it's another zip code or your own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

OP, its tough to say what he is doing but I actually have looked at the posts before out of curiosity just to see what people were talking about when the Craigslist serial killer was arrested.

Craigslist is indeed a very sad place. Full of guys hoping to get laid by posting pictures of their flacid penises. Really shows how little single men these days understand about what turns women on. 

Also, some of the women on there are working girls. A very good friend of mine got caught in a sting. His picture and address were on the front page of the local paper along with 18 other johns caught in the sting. He lost everything, he had no shot at reconciliation because of the level of embarrassment it caused his wife.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

richie33 said:


> I am embarrassed to admit I have done it in the past. Years ago I didn't have a filter and would look at anything and everything.
> For me it was just for the pictures. I never contacted anyone or was remotely interested in.


You NEVER replied ? Are oyu trying to convince us ur yourself? Just messing with you....lol


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

What would I get out of trying to convince a bunch of strangers on the Internet? OP posted a question, I admitted I have done it in the past, not proud of it. I am sure it's more common than people will admit to.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

richie33 said:


> What would I get out of trying to convince a bunch of strangers on the Internet? OP posted a question, I admitted I have done it in the past, not proud of it. I am sure it's more common than people will admit to.


Dude I'm messing with you man, I wasn't being serious


----------

